# Drive Train problem



## mademe6 (Jan 10, 2013)

I am a new member and have just purchased a VERY used YM1700 for a project. Didn't pay but 275.00 but don't want to invest much more till I know what condition my new toy is in. Have not Cranked the engine yet. When I pull the tractor to relocate it, It makes a metat to metal clicking sound even in neutral and had some kind of resistance to rolling. Do I have a Major malfunction or do I just have some free space between my ears.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

Don't know much about your model but see it has a reg manual trans. I would not expect it to have any difficulties pushing it and no mechanical noise. The models with the powershift are a different matter.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Doesn't sound to good. You have a range shifter on the right side of the transmission with a high and low range. It will push much easier in high range and if you can find a neutral position for the lever it will push even easier. Might listen for different sounds while doing that. At the price of the purchase You could sell it for scrap and come out ahead. Any pictures of your find?


----------



## mademe6 (Jan 10, 2013)

*mademe6*

Thanks for the help winston. This thing is missing the Radiator and Battery, fact is I don't even know where the Battery goes. I trace the Battery wire from the Starter to the other end and that is located right below the steering column but I don't see a battery box or a Mounting location. I'm Thinking about removing the plate where the shifter is located and drain the fluid from the rear end and see if I can see anything that is obvious. After that I will need to decide if I need to look farther or do as you say and give it a ride to the scrap dealer. I am also going to see if the engine will turn over. The last owner would but I don't know that for sure unless I see it for myself. Thanks again!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

The battery goes in front of the radiator.


----------

